# Sheraton Vistana Resort vs Vistana Villages?



## DNRDNI (Mar 20, 2008)

Newbie here.  We're looking to perhaps book a week in September and take the kids to DisneyWorld.  What are the main differences between Sheraton Vistana Resort vs Vistana Villages?  Any advice or tips would be appreciated.  We're Kierland owners and will have to use their SVN.

Thanks!
Kane


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm sure you will get other responses, but the TUG reviews would be very helpful to you in comparing the 2 resorts.

This recent thread - Vistana Villages vs. Vistana Resort, also has a lot of good info.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 21, 2008)

Vistana Resort is older and is just a couple minutes away from Downtown Disney. Parts of Vistnan Resort are being renovated. Vistana Village is new and still has phases being built. Vistnana Village is a 5-10 minute drive from Downtown Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

I wouldn't gamble with Vistana.  Some of those areas are old, and not all areas are being renovated.  

On the other hand, we stayed in buiding 2 of Vistana Villages, which was one of the first buildings there, and the units are fabulous!  Well, aside from missing kitchen supplies (dishwashing detergent, dish cloths, trash can in kitchen, etc.), our unit was very comfortable.  We loved the beds, which were very comfortable pillowtop beds with high-grade bedding/ sheets.


----------



## DNRDNI (Mar 21, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I'm sure you will get other responses, but the TUG reviews would be very helpful to you in comparing the 2 resorts.
> 
> This recent thread - Vistana Villages vs. Vistana Resort, also has a lot of good info.



Thank you - great tip and helpful thread.

Kane


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 21, 2008)

I wouldn't put too much stock on the reviews for Vistana Resort. They will be reviews for all of the sections, including the older, less desirable sections that rickandcindy was referring to. If you are going through SVN, you will only be put in the Lakes or Cascades, both of which are very nice. So you are protected from the nasty surprises that II exchangers can get.

We've been to both, and my kids like VR a lot better. Much more kid friendly things to do. They thought VV was boring after having been to VR. If you were going without kids, I would recommend VV.


----------



## DNRDNI (Mar 21, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock on the reviews for Vistana Resort. They will be reviews for all of the sections, including the older, less desirable sections that rickandcindy was referring to. If you are going through SVN, you will only be put in the Lakes or Cascades, both of which are very nice. So you are protected from the nasty surprises that II exchangers can get.
> 
> We've been to both, and my kids like VR a lot better. Much more kid friendly things to do. They thought VV was boring after having been to VR. If you were going without kids, I would recommend VV.



Thank you - I appreciate the advice.  Kids are definitely a factor - primary reason for going to Orlando.


----------



## gcole (Mar 21, 2008)

My kids did not like VV. We also thought VR was much more fun.Just make sure you get in the newer or renovated units. Tuggers can help with that. Search on VV check in days for unit definition.


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, keep in mind, alot of the "older" Vistana resorts sections are being completely rehabbed---all new furniture/countertops/appliances/flat screen TV's.   ALot of the reviews will be from pre-remodeling days.   Right now Lakes is almost or completely done.............Fountains I and II should be done by late summer...........I know the Springs and Falls are slated for late this year or early 2009.   So Vistana is making a major effort to bring this resort back up to a resort that impresses.   

I like that the main Vistana resort has 7 pools, tennis courts (we use them alot); full service restaurants with villa room service.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, just returned today from Vistana Resort.  We own in the Cascades section, and although the unit was fine, it is showing some age.  We went to the owners update, and went for a tour to see the newly remodeled Lakes section.  The Lakes units are just beautiful!!!  I was wishing we were staying there.  If all the sections are refurbished like this, this will be one classy resort. We also own in Vistana Villages in the Bella section.  We own EOY there, and haven't been there since last year. I really think the Vistana resort, now that they are remodeling the units, is much nicer.  There are more amenities, and we enjoy the pool side bar/grills. I'm really happy that Starwood is updating the Resort, and I can't wait for the Cascades section to be done.  Sue


----------



## pbenham (Mar 24, 2008)

*Vistana is a very nice resort*

We stayed at Vistana Villages 4 years ago.  We also stayed at OLCC 3 years ago.  The only other resort we've visited is our home resort, Smuggs (summer and winter).

Having read several mixed reviews about Vistana, I was a bit concerned that the resort would not compare to our previous vacations, but I must say that we were very pleased with our stay.  The Cascades rooms were very nice, all the grounds were very nicely groomed, all the pools were great, and the store was brand new and reasonably priced, with a decent selection.  We rented one of the four-seater bikes and rode around the resort for 30 minutes, and everything was very clean and looked great.  Fantastic trade overall - no complaints whatsoever.  

We stayed one extra night at Disney (Port Orleans, French Quarter).  For the price, it really put the value of timesharing in perspective!!!


----------

